# Did You Put in for Colorado?????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you put in for deer, fall bear, moose, mountain goats, or sheep in Colorado the preference points have been updated to reflect the draw. So if you knew what you had going in and check the preference points/draw results you might know if you drew out or not.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks for the update.
I have 8 deer points now.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I forgot to put in this year. The April 1 deadline snuck up on me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I may of spoke too soon. There is a rumor going around that when Colorado did the draw that they excluded all non residents and are going to redo the draw and that they won't release anymore information until May 30.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that is what I was told as well Critter. We put in for area 61 and 66 for elk. Still hoping to draw.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck on 61 for elk, how many PP did you have? I should draw a muzzle loader tag there this year since I have 3 more points that are required.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My uncle has 11 points going in and the rest of us have far less. His cabin sits in area 66. He put in for 61 and we put in for 66 as a group without him. He is sitting about 50/50 on a draw this year. We are looking at about 33%, with one of the three of us being youth which I think increases our odds a bit but am not sure.

He is a resident BTW


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

11 points would put him right on the line for the first rifle and archery without looking at the draw odds report. 66 is almost a gimme for a nonresident except for the first season where you would need a couple of points and archery where you would need 3. Colorado's youth tags are about as easy to figure out as Utah's are. 

Good luck on the draw.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yea we are all putting in for archery and those of us that are putting in for 66 are at three points. Good luck to you as well.


----------

